# xXx: 15th ANNIVERSARY EDITION Starring Vin Diesel Debuts on Blu-ray January 10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Featuring Global Icon Vin Diesel
> 
> *xXx: 15th ANNIVERSARY EDITION*
> Debuts on Blu-ray™ January 10
> ...


----------

